# Telegraph String Quartet a great concert evening



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

I just got back from a concert ,I saw the Telegraph String Quartet with the "Mohawk Trail Concert series"

At a small white church on the common of a small New England town ,but this small summer concert group gets some pretty decent names.And this string quartet was really good,I had not seen a concert in a long time I'm a bit of an home body.

They had a very good program two 20th century American works and an old staple classic in the Ravel F major.

They alternated 1st/2nd violin which is standard today mostly and the two of them used tablet scores and the other two used old paper scores.I'm lucky I got see the acrobatic page turn some years back on the viola in Smetana's "from my life quartet" before every has gone tablet score

Florance Price (1887-1953) 5 folk songs with counterpoint

Grazyna Bacewicz (1909-1969 String Quartet no.4

Ravel F major


Erik Chin/Joseph Maile violins
Pei -Ling Lin Viola
Jeremiah Shaw cello


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

www.mohawktrailconcerts.org


----------

